# Enlarging/sharpening small pictures



## layla16 (Jul 21, 2006)

I was wondering if there are any really good programs or ways to enlarge and sharpen photos so they dont look all distorted. Some kinda program that frensics use to enlarge and sharpen small/blow up an area of a picture. The picture I want to do this to is 123 x 97 meg pixils. (4.48 KB)


----------



## D-50 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thats a tiny picture. You probably will not be able to enlarge it to a decent size without loosing resolution. I think you refering to the things in movies that take a picture of a license plate and enlarge it and make it clear as day. Im not an expert but I would imagine that technology is very expensive.  I saw a special once where they reproduced a guys tatoo from a helicopter shot during the LA Riots to get an ID on him. The program does an analysis of the amge and make a best guess as to where the line would go and then recreates its own rendering of it. It was a pretty sophisticated program. I dont think it would be worth buying that type of program unless your into law enforcement or have a lot of money and only a cell phone camera which you refuse to upgrade.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 2, 2006)

genuine fractals is about the best for resizing images, but, yours is too small anyway, what was it shot with, a webcam.


----------

